# Yet another battery question



## Armed (2/12/18)

Hi guys.
Advice needed please. I am currently vaping @ 33-40w , using coils that are around 0.3 ohms. i have the Smok AL85 with a wasp nano rda.(for now)
I use the LG18650 choc . They last half a day. I want to buy some spares.
Are the Samsung 25R 18650 are a good option for this mod? Im going to keep it as a backup.
Im getting the pulse X and can get 20700 Batts only, the options are:
Sanyo 20700B 4250MAH (i see mooch says 4000mah 15a) or
Efest 20700 3000maH 30a (mooch says 3000mah 30a)
I saw on another thread people said to use Sanyo, Will it suit me better (dont know what watts ill be vaping the pulse x on) and it can 'store' more power?
or should i go with the bigger Efest 30a , coz of more 'room' for going higher if i ever need to, and has more margin in case i buy low ohm coils?
Just too confused with all these terms.
Why isnt vaping ever straight foward. 
Please help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (2/12/18)

Armed said:


> Hi guys.
> Advice needed please. I am currently vaping @ 33-40w , using coils that are around 0.3 ohms. i have the Smok AL85 with a wasp nano rda.(for now)
> I use the LG18650 choc . They last half a day. I want to buy some spares.
> Are the Samsung 25R 18650 are a good option for this mod? Im going to keep it as a backup.
> ...


I am afraid I can not give you a straight forward answer on this one either.

The higher capacity of a high mAh volume low CDR battery may be lost overcoming the internal resistance and the lower mAh cell may in fact present you with more useable power at the end of the day.

The energy used to heat up the cell (Why the CDR rating is lower cos it heats up faster) of a low CDR high mAh cell is lost and never gets to the coil. I speculate that this is true if running the cell at high Amp draw and would not be the case vaping at low Watt's. Seeing you are using regulated devices, I have no idea what the amp draw would be because what happens at the coil is totally different from what happens on the battery side of the PC board.

33 to 40 W is not all that high on a regulated mod so if you intend keeping it there the Sanyo should serve you well. However the Efest does give larger range of use should you go bossies and start klapping it with serious builds.

Hopes this helps a bit at least.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (2/12/18)

Take a look at this video from mooch he explains it all very nicely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (2/12/18)

At the end of the day it all comes down to you and how you vape to decide on which battery is correct for you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (2/12/18)

Thanks so much guys.


----------



## Armed (3/12/18)

Cynarius said:


> Take a look at this video from mooch he explains it all very nicely.



Thanks. This is so much easier


----------



## Armed (3/12/18)

Ok so I worked out @40w using volt of 3.2 / .8 (to be safer) it's 15.625A
My question is, if I use a 15A Sanyo what will happen?


----------



## Armed (3/12/18)

Is it dangerous if I'm taking e.g. 17-19A from a 15A battery?


----------



## Silver (3/12/18)

Armed said:


> Is it dangerous if I'm taking e.g. 17-19A from a 15A battery?



Yes its not recommended

While it may work fine for some vaping here and there and the battery may get warm, the problem is that if your mod gets stuck in your pocket in an autofiring position and fires like that for long enough above its CDR (continuous discharge rating) then there could be problems such as battery venting.

Its better to be 10% under the CDR rating than being over it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gimli (3/12/18)

The Pulse X is a regulated mod, so it shouldnt really make a difference, which batteries you use, only the battery life will be different. I use Sanyo 20700 batteries in my Pulse 80W with 0.25ohm builds and havent had any problems, and the batteries dont get warm at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (3/12/18)

The chances that you have 20% power loss in your mod is not very likely the average of modern mods is only about 10 percent. Which at 40w it means your only pulling about 13.8A from your battery and that's only if your vaping while your battery is absolutely flat. Most mods cut off at higher voltages and don't allow the battery to run so low. As for the pulse x I could not find that exact voltage, would assume it's in the manual. But as a rule of thumb I would not go about 45w on a single 15A battery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (3/12/18)

The ideal battery for a pulse x 90w mod would be something that could handle 30A such as the efest 20700. Then you know your with in limits all the way to the full potential of the mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (3/12/18)

If you want a decent battery with a decent cdr and mah I would go for the golisi s35 21700. 30A cdr and 3700mah as tested by mooch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (3/12/18)

Thanks guys


----------

